# ICS Keyboard W/O Smiley



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm curious as to if anyone has come across the ICS keyboard that does not have the Smiley button located on the bottom right of the keyboard.

Searches have yeilded nothing so far. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Mine does not. I'm using the ICS keyboard from VLLWP in the Market.

And, actually, I would love to have an easier way to insert smilies. What's a good ICS keyboard that does have that?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the one I was using. https://market.andro...GluLnBvcnRlZCJd
I believe it was featured on the front page here? Or maybe it was another site.

EDIT: This is one without smilies, for the OP


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> This is the one I was using. https://market.andro...GluLnBvcnRlZCJd
> I believe it was featured on the front page here? Or maybe it was another site.
> 
> EDIT: This is one without smilies, for the OP


That's the same one I'm using. No smilies..

Great keyboard though, definitely my favorite of all the keyboards I've tried. And I've tried a lot..

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the link.


You're very welcome.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

The KB you're talking about does give you smilies if you long-press the Return key.


----------

